# Big Cedar Wilderness Club Advice for 2007



## ajhcmaj (Nov 27, 2005)

Can anyone help me with information.  We are looking to go from June 01 - August 05, 2007....  We would like to be able to get a 2 bedroom for one week within this timeframe.  

Do they do a major spacebank??

Should I do a ongoing search??  Or should I continue to look early next year 2006 for 2007.

Do weeks in bulk become available, or am I asking for a miracle.


Thanks


----------



## sdwrdt (Nov 28, 2005)

Big Cedar is a bluegreen resort. Owners can book whatever week we want and put that in with RCI - whether or not we own the resort. 

A 2 br Big Cedar takes up a lot of points, so can't imagine too many people would book that to put in to system. 

Don't know what bluegreen does with their extra inventory - if they have some.


----------



## xzhan02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Bluegreen members can not deposit week outside 11 months window.  I agree it is unlikely any one will deposit a prime 2 br.  For 2006, there are a lot of 1 br and studio for June, and 2 br cabin for Apr and early May, and I think these are developer weeks.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2005)

There's been several threads about this.

Although one TUGger claimed to be able to get a 2-bedroom cabin during the summer, she never backed that claim up.

No one has *ever* posted seeing a cabin (6/6 occupancy) for 6/15-8/15, peak summer.

I have been searching May-Sept. for '06 and '07 every day and I have not even seen anything for June.

In another thread I discuss quirky trading power in which poorer traders are seeing more than good traders for May, '06.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12723


----------



## Blitz (Nov 29, 2005)

The only thing I've seen summer of 2006 (searching with 2 bd Big Cedar Red March week) is a one bedroom July 4th week.  It went quickly.  

My search is really for 2007, but I change the dates to 2006 on occaision to see what types of hits I might get when I fall into the more realistic booking period.


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2005)

Blitz said:
			
		

> My search is really for 2007, but I change the dates to 2006 on occaision to see what types of hits I might get when I fall into the more realistic booking period.



I'm doing the same thing every morning.  What time do you do yours?


----------



## Blitz (Nov 30, 2005)

Around 5:00 a.m.  I take a look when I have my coffee.


----------



## JLB (Nov 30, 2005)

Blitz said:
			
		

> Around *5:00 a.m*.  I take a look when I have my coffee.




You can have it then, if you see something good.


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2005)

Another mention.

Has anyone yet been able to see a cabin, a 6/6 2-bedroom, for the summer, 6/15/06-8/15/06?

BTW, if the answer is _Yes_, you have to post it on the Sightings Board, since that definitely would be a rare exchange and of special interest.


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 11, 2005)

JLB said:
			
		

> Another mention.
> 
> Has anyone yet been able to see a cabin, a 6/6 2-bedroom, for the summer, 6/15/06-8/15/06?
> 
> BTW, if the answer is _Yes_, you have to post it on the Sightings Board, since that definitely would be a rare exchange and of special interest.




JLB,

When we were there they sort of told us that is was almost impossible to get a cabin thru RCI during the summer.  I haven't seen anything for summer so far.


----------



## JLB (Dec 21, 2005)

JLB said:
			
		

> In another thread I discuss quirky trading power in which poorer traders are seeing more than good traders for May, '06.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12723



A Guide told the other person I have been talking to about this that they should be seeing more also, that their week is definitely a good enough trader.  It is just a glitch with this one resort that we cannot see all that is available.


----------

